# MICA FOR LOTION?



## dubnica (Oct 30, 2010)

I was wandering if I can add regular mica that I use for CP soap to color my lotion base?  I am adding Mango Fo to purchased base and I thought a little tangerine mica would make it even better.  Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## Lindy (Oct 30, 2010)

Mica is fine as is any of the cosmetic grade colourants as they are skin safe....


----------



## dubnica (Oct 30, 2010)

THANK YOU


----------



## Earthchild (Oct 31, 2010)

I use skin-safe mica in my lotions for color and a touch of shimmer.  Add it during cool down, not when the mix is too hot or it will clump.  Sprinkle it in slowly and blend well, a little bit at a time.  It doesn't take much to achieve the desired effect.


----------

